# Trout Bite Hot In Kiawah Island and New Video With Info On Fishing Murrells Inlet Jetty



## Snookjohn (Dec 12, 2021)

Trout has been hot down in Kiawah Island over the last month with the best action just a few hours before the bottom of the low tide. All on jigs using DOA glow shads and an 1/8 of an ounce jighead. I get less bites on the heavier 1/4 ounce jighead. Most of the fish are on the bottom with some in the mid. 

Here is my latest video on Murrells Inlet Jetty. Trout and flounder action. Check out my short videos with the trout bite lately in Kiawah.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Great video, felt like I was there, thanks...


----------



## Snookjohn (Dec 12, 2021)

poppop1 said:


> Great video, felt like I was there, thanks...


Thank you pop


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

You are welcome, going to watch it again!


----------

